# Roland GX-24 Mac Driver



## Jframe2002 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm new here on the forums. I searched heavily on this subject everywhere, including older threads, but couldn't really find an answer for it. I was hoping that maybe someone could help me out with this new one. 

I recently opened a t-shirt shop, and we got a GX-24 cutter. Fomr what i understand people are able to use their Roland GX-24 on their macs with an Illustrator Plug-in. I have it for CS5 and installed it. I have the original CD because I bought it new out of the box. I followed the Mac Directions, but my Mac does not seem to recognize the GX-24 when i ask the Plug in to print. It should pop up with a window with a drop down menu selecting the Roland GX-24. But this doesn't happen. I looked in my printer preferences, and go to add a new printer, and it see's the GX-24, but i don't have the drivers to install it… so I used Parallels and Cut studio works there… but i would love it if it can print directly from OSX (lion) Did i install something wrong? the forOSX script seemed to get an error at the end when writing some kind of HTML file… 

Does anyone have any idea's how i can fix this?

Also, CutStudio seems to be very limited, and if there is no way to get it to work with Lion, is there a way i can export an AI file the proper way to get CutStudio to read it right in XP running on parallels? 

Thank you all so much for the support and help ahead of time. I really appreciate it!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Jframe2002 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here on the forums. I searched heavily on this subject everywhere, including older threads, but couldn't really find an answer for it. I was hoping that maybe someone could help me out with this new one.
> 
> I recently opened a t-shirt shop, and we got a GX-24 cutter. Fomr what i understand people are able to use their Roland GX-24 on their macs with an Illustrator Plug-in. I have it for CS5 and installed it. I have the original CD because I bought it new out of the box. I followed the Mac Directions, but my Mac does not seem to recognize the GX-24 when i ask the Plug in to print. It should pop up with a window with a drop down menu selecting the Roland GX-24. But this doesn't happen. I looked in my printer preferences, and go to add a new printer, and it see's the GX-24, but i don't have the drivers to install it… so I used Parallels and Cut studio works there… but i would love it if it can print directly from OSX (lion) Did i install something wrong? the forOSX script seemed to get an error at the end when writing some kind of HTML file…
> 
> ...


When we installed the plug-in on Lion the first time we had some issues regarding OSX updates. you might try calling our tech team and asking them for a walk-through. We know it works on the latest OSX if you're still interested in driving it through Illustrator.
800 542-2307 or techsupport[USER=79167]@roland[/USER]dga.com

-Dana


----------



## Jframe2002 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. Turns out that the cut studio on the CD that came with the printer was not working properly. But when I downloaded it form the webstie.. It works perfectly. Thank you again for the trouble shooting tips.


----------



## s74rudy (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, the issue i have is that I'm using parallels for my macbook, in order to use the cut studio that i got with my GX-24 cutter, it works but very limited, and I've researched and got the plug-in for illustrator cs6, i had the latest update ver170 and parallels did not read any files id send to it, so i downloaded ver150 to see if that works and i still have the same problem, I've been braking my head trying to solve this issue but can't seem to find a solution, please help....


----------

